# My Thoughts on Mumble



## Jas0n

I launched the Mumble server on a whim and when I opened it I wasn't entirely sure what to expect. We started with a select few of us being regulars every day; Jen, River and Myself with Kayla, Lauren and a few others coming along soon after.

There was a lot of apprehension from many people about whether it was a good idea, and many more people being apprehensive to join and speak mostly due to confidence. This seemed to quickly pass though, and we started gaining a group of friends formed mostly from strangers. It felt very.. open and welcoming. It was enjoyable to spend the afternoon, or in some cases at the beginning, the entire day and night chatting to everybody.

This lasted up until about Christmas. I got a job with exhausting hours and these open groups of friends started branching off into smaller groups, often abandoning Mumble due to tension between the groups and just creating Skype calls.

Personally, I hate Skype. Sure, it allows for video calling but in terms of community, it shuts everybody off who isn't already a part of your friend group. It feels elitist and invite-only. I guess that's the point, but for me, I much prefer the openness that the Mumble provides. It gives the constant opportunity to meet new people and form new friendships with people who share common interests. I also prefer the push-to-talk aspect. When in a large group you can quickly become overwhelmed in a Skype call. In Mumble, everybody gets their chance to speak.

Even for me, I feel unwelcome. In the few times that Mumble is active I tend to not feel like joining. I hate to think how completely new people feel.

Because of all of this, I am considering shutting down the Mumble. If people prefer to have closed groups then unfortunately there's nothing I can do to alter that and I am unable to be online because of career requirements to moderate what a few people have told me is becoming a "horrible place to be".

We'll see how things go, I suppose. I just wanted to air my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## SockHead

no one goes there anyway dont waste your money


----------



## oath2order

I wish Skype had a push to talk aspect.

Honestly, if nobody uses it, and you want to shut it down, do it. I've had fun with it in the past but honestly, if you feel like you want to shut it down, then do it. It's your money that you earned, you have every right to do with it what you want. If you want to shut it down, then by all means, do so. I hope you don't think you have an obligation to keep it up.


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> I wish Skype had a push to talk aspect.
> 
> Honestly, if nobody uses it, and you want to shut it down, do it. I've had fun with it in the past but honestly, if you feel like you want to shut it down, then do it. It's your money that you earned, you have every right to do with it what you want. If you want to shut it down, then by all means, do so. I hope you don't think you have an obligation to keep it up.



if he wants to should he do it?


----------



## Jas0n

The money isn't an issue, it isn't expensive. I just feel like it's harming the community more than it is doing good at this point. That was the original idea behind it, to bring the community closer together.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I really enjoyed the Mumble server and I'm really going to miss it. I remember being pretty nervous about joining it, but on nights where we got a lot of games and discussion going, it was really worth it. Especially around Christmas time, it was great doing that small get together before everyone took off to spend time with loved ones or to get drunk to party all the way to New Years. Spent many nights playing Prop Hunt with others there too. More of a fan of Mumble, but usually when I'm around there's nobody to talk to so I'm pretty discouraged on leaving AFK channel.


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> If you want to shut it down, then by all means, do so.





SockHead said:


> if he wants to should he do it?



Yes that's what I said.


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> Yes that's what I said.



hahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Zeiro

You're paying money for the Mumble server? Save your bucks, man. I think I went on once. Or twice? It was pretty boring to be honest, nobody was talking about anything interesting. Jake was making me laugh though. I've also seen how everyone is in their own little groups now, that's pretty dumb. Nobody interesting goes on anymore anyway. If you feel like you need to shut it down, go ahead and do it.

Also, shut down the IRC while you're at it.


----------



## Murray

mumble was fun until people got salty so when I got a new cp i just never downloaded it again - people never really seemed to care about new people so I see what you mean, it became pretty much a skype chat, and so if new people joined the group would slowly migrate away


----------



## Nerd House

Reizo said:


> *everyone is in their own little groups now*



This is pretty much why I dont go out of my way to try and make friends, whether online or in real life. Cliques are always formed, and I am never included in anything. I completely agree Jas0n's line of "It feels elitist and invite-only". That applies to so many things nowadays.

Also, I didnt know we had a Mumble here until I by a whim clicked this thread to read it.


----------



## KermitTea

I went there a few times and no one was talking or no one was on, so eventually I stopped going on :x it's a nice idea though.

But if I'm reading this correctly, you're saying you want to shut it down because you're afraid it will *harm* the community? I don't think it does, and maybe you guys can implement it back in with the Bell Tree Fair or something.


----------



## unravel

I had fun going to mumble before I got sick that time and bored. Made me feel better when joining TF 2 and talk with you guys (also goofing off with Kuma)

Throwback!! (I know its not Thursday)


----------



## KarlaKGB

I don't see the point in going on anymore either.


----------



## Yui Z

I downloaded it but, after going on once, I decided to stick to IRC chat. As said before, I also feel that mostly people in their own 'groups' are welcome there. Because of this not many people use it. It was also kind of annoying to set up properly and, despite looking through lots of youtube tutorials, I never really got the swizzle of it.

Even if it doesn't cost much, I think it'd be better for you to save those pennies.


----------



## Jas0n

Pretty much the response I expected to be honest. Meh


----------



## Shirohibiki

i personally would feel terrified to join, not because i dont voice chat, but because its _too_ open, if that makes sense.

some clarification: i use guild vent servers and such when i play MMOs. those are confined, they have a set roster. here, literally any user could pop in and i would most likely have 500 heart attacks. suffice it to say, my social anxiety is too high for something like this.

if no one else is going and theyve all formed little cliques, its best not to waste your money. im sorry that that happened, though.


----------



## Yui Z

I'm sure there are still other (maybe even free) ways to bring the TBT community together more.


----------



## Jas0n

Seriously guys, the money isn't the problem. I make enough money in 4 hours at work to pay for the entire year of Mumble.


----------



## Keen

I really enjoyed mumble when it first launched for the community. I liked the tight knit friends I made by using mumble that I most likely would not have interacted with without the use of mumble. 

Though, I must say, I hate what its become, you are correct with saying that people branched off into their own little groups, and I'm guilty just as much as anybody else. I also got pissed off when people would join and take over the channel when those that were in the channel before hand were having a genuine conversation, or were using the channel to communicate during games, which I believe was part of your intention when you created the mumble server to begin with. 

Being someone who has made friends with a few of the random mumble surfers (Dapper Dan, Melody, and a select few others), I'd be sad to see it go but I completely understand your reasoning. It's not what it use to be, and I agree, its harming the community. Others may disagree with me, but I being one who feels like this community has gone to the dogs, along with several other people who have used mumble from the get go who have or have thought or are slowly leaving the community. 

Sorry for the long ranty post but you asked for opinions.


----------



## Jake

i only ever went for pally mino and sockhead and they are never there so idc


----------



## Blizzard

I'll try and stay OT. If the original concept for Mumble isn't being utilized then bury it. I've tried the chat and feel left out. What @Adol said I ditto. This problem is boardwise but that's common.  Nice of you to ask but hey, do whatever you want.


----------



## Nerd House

What I said also applies to the IRC. Everyone's got their own little clique. Not in one? Tough. No one's talking to you outside of the initial "hi" when you join the chat. I tried. Didn't work. So I didn't go back.


----------



## Waluigi

If we want the community closer were gonna need about 60000 moving trucks and 53 gigatons of superglue.

in cereal though i think if its been hit by elitist syndrome its time to close,


----------



## Cariad

I think we need something, but I don't know. I never really liked mumble, but if there was something else, I dunno.


----------



## Keen

Adol the Red said:


> What I said also applies to the IRC. Everyone's got their own little clique. Not in one? Tough. No one's talking to you outside of the initial "hi" when you join the chat. I tried. Didn't work. So I didn't go back.



I agree, 100% even if you've been a long time user of the IRC and Mumble. Its mostly the people who like to get drunk with each other. 

Its really funny, because I brought this up with ProfGallows, how when I started to date somebody who is rather popular around here, people started talking to me like I was just as popular when nothing changed at all. Gallows said that it was just because I seemed to be more open to chatting but that's complete BS, I've always been open to chatting, its just nobody wanted to chat besides in the initial 'hi' and sometimes that doesn't happen anymore, so like you, I've stopped going on the irc or mumble. 

The funny thing is, there are people making fun of people in the public on the IRC, Jen being one of the people that a lot of people make her the joke, people gossip, and the cliques get worse. So really, is there a point to advertising the IRC and Mumble for the community when the only people seemingly 'allowed' to talk are the people who are in the 'in' crowd? I don't know how many times I've seen new people come into the chat to talk about animal crossing, and somebody has told them that nobody wants that in the IRC, while I agree the IRC is used for general discussion, and the newness of animal crossing has worn off, its still not polite to turn people away because they come to an IRC channel that belongs to a ANIMAL CROSSING forum. 

Or even so, when newbies join, they don't talk about what the 'in' crowd are talking about, or say something that isn't 'cool' and get shunned away so really, is this a welcoming community?


----------



## Yui Z

Kenny Mcormick said:


> If we want the community closer were gonna need about 60000 moving trucks and 53 gigatons of superglue.
> 
> in cereal though i think if its been hit by elitist syndrome its time to close,



No, the way to bring the community together is to put a collectible in a thread. Then everyone will charge for it, resulting in everyone being closer together on the same thread.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Adol the Red said:


> What I said also applies to the IRC. Everyone's got their own little clique. Not in one? Tough. No one's talking to you outside of the initial "hi" when you join the chat. I tried. Didn't work. So I didn't go back.



Guilty as charged. I try saying hi to most who join, though some of ya'll don't stay for longer than 30 seconds. Kinda hard to start up convos with people you don't really know and have that roll alongside whatever the "main" topic is in the IRC. Kind of a shame to see a bunch of ACers join the IRC only to leave once they see we don't much talk AC there.


----------



## Jas0n

I'm sad to say that I agree with River


----------



## Waluigi

Yui Z said:


> No, the way to bring the community together is to put a collectible in a thread. Then everyone will charge for it, resulting in everyone being closer together on the same thread.



i dont collect collectibes though


----------



## Locket

I really think just certain groups, I mean, some people might like Mumble, and don't like specific groups


----------



## Jennifer

Personally, I think it's just a select few people who end up ruining it for everyone else and caused it to be such a split in the first place :/

Not much fun when someone randomly comes in just to insult you then leaves.


----------



## Blizzard

Tom said:


> Guilty as charged. I try saying hi to most who join, though some of ya'll don't stay for longer than 30 seconds. Kinda hard to start up convos with people you don't really know and have that roll alongside whatever the "main" topic is in the IRC. Kind of a shame to see a bunch of ACers join the IRC only to leave once they see we don't much talk AC there.



I was on there during the Easter event and the chat was being controlled by a select few. Any attempt I made at joining in got dismissed. The other day I went on (have tried numerous times) but left immediately. The convo was pure filth. When there are 12 and 13 year olds chatting with older members and words being used that would make the FCC blush, yep I exited. So there's a reason we log off. Many reasons.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I'm honestly really surprised to hear that people would come on to mumble just insult others from the boards. Obviously I haven't been around for too long but I definitely don't get that vibe from this forum at all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

CookingOkasan said:


> I'm honestly really surprised to hear that people would come on to mumble just insult others from the boards. Obviously I haven't been around for too long but I definitely don't get that vibe from this forum at all.



I don't recall hearing anything like that, I mean we'd talk about members, but we never really badmouthed any (though Sock is a target often). River was referring to the IRC chat, where it's nothing but text. 

@Blizzard: We're guilty of swearing like sailors and the recent conversation topics have been very weird, so I've kind of been avoiding the IRC because it's been annoying.


----------



## Keen

Another thing, I don't see the staff trying to defeat the problem at all, with the select few of the clique going around, why in the world do they get voiced, halfop, or even oped if they don't know how to do the jobs that are assigned to those positions? And no, I'm not salty over it because I could care less, its just seen in my eyes as staff promoting whats been going on. Props to those who control it, and I agree that a select few deserve those positions but others really do not. 

Another thing, why are select few 'regular' members allowed to get away with things that any newbie would be kicked or even banned for? I'm not referring to the IRC but the forums, such as a certain thread that popped up in the last few days, please tell me if somebody with about 50 posts joined and posted something like that that it would stay up?

I'm sorry that this has turned into much more than just the mumble that Jason was asking for but its a community problem.


----------



## Cariad

I agree river, I think we need to be more welcoming and nice, and help.


----------



## oath2order

I agree with River. That said therr are even some new people who get away with a lot for whatever reason.


----------



## Jennifer

Well, I think most people know I feel the rules aren't upheld strict enough as it is. 

Personally, I feel every single person should follow the rules and I think there's too much leeway on them. But people say I'm too strict. It's part of the reason I stay out of the Basement and Cafe now and focus more on the Animal Crossing forums :/



Blizzard said:


> The convo was pure filth. When there are 12 and 13 year olds chatting with older members and words being used that would make the FCC blush, yep I exited. So there's a reason we log off. Many reasons.



^I agree with this so much. With a forum that is aimed at a game for all ages, I really feel all content should be kept under that too and there's so much that is allowed that really really isn't


----------



## FireNinja1

I only have been on the Mumble a few times, and quite bluntly, I don't care about it. I would shut it down if I were in your shoes.

Sometimes I feel excluded on the IRC too. I just sometimes don't feel I'm welcome in the IRC at some points. Other times I'm happy to chat, and that's one of the reasons why I use the IRC from time to time. I've been insulted on my mafia ability, but I'm sure that many would agree that's it's with rather good reason (INACTIVITY!).


----------



## Lauren

i personally like mumble, i enjoy it and i've made great friends because of it. Thirsty Thursdays, me walking home drunk from a night out, playing games on it! 

I wouldn't want it gone, i'd say keep it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jennifer said:


> Personally, I think it's just a select few people who end up ruining it for everyone else and caused it to be such a split in the first place :/
> 
> Not much fun when someone randomly comes in just to insult you then leaves.



This i agree with and is one of the main reasons i dont really use mumble when certain people appear in there, from the forums and away from it. I love the mumble but some people ruin it, if people are in a channel chatting, leave them to it, pop in say hi and stuff then leave  or leave a message!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blizzard said:


> I was on there during the Easter event and the chat was being controlled by a select few. Any attempt I made at joining in got dismissed. The other day I went on (have tried numerous times) but left immediately. The convo was pure filth. When there are 12 and 13 year olds chatting with older members and words being used that would make the FCC blush, yep I exited. So there's a reason we log off. Many reasons.



I try to not swear when around younger members and members it offends, i get freaked out with adult conversations when there is younger members involved, i dont think they should listen to it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

... well. i had no idea the community was this "bad". interesting. 

i know that when TBT went for maint the other day, i went to IRC and said hello, but they were in the middle of a conversation about something or another, so i ended up just closing the window. i dont particularly have the energy to chat like that anyway, but hearing about all these cliques and gossips is kinda sad?

idk. the community seems to have shifted just slightly from a few months ago, but its not much noticable to me. im sure for you guys, however, its enormous. :/ im sorry about that.

im also not sure if theres a way to bring people together other than events, really... and even then not everyone participates. so its difficult.


----------



## Keen

Even with the events such as mario kart mondays, its still only a select few of the clique people playing. And yes, I know its open to everybody and I've along with others who are not so regular around the IRC, and just felt left out of the whole thing so its not events that will bring the community together. 

Its just disappointing that its come this far.


----------



## Shirohibiki

River said:


> Even with the events such as mario kart mondays, its still only a select few of the clique people playing. And yes, I know its open to everybody and I've along with others who are not so regular around the IRC, and just felt left out of the whole thing so its not events that will bring the community together.
> 
> Its just disappointing that its come this far.



i suppose so, yeah. are the cliques really that unwelcoming? i usually feel intimidated by default which is why i try to stay quiet, but thats a social anxiety problem of mine and doesnt really have to do with anyone else. 

idk, like, the boards i usually go on seem okay (acnl and museum) >: but i do notice that the basement is populated by like, certain members. idk. sdkfdsg
i try to at least pop up everywhere whenever i can


----------



## Justin

Sadly, I agree with the overall sentiment in here. I miss how things were a year ago, or even 8 months ago. I would like to turn things around if possible, but it's not something that happens overnight. The shift to this didn't happen overnight either.



River said:


> Even with the events such as mario kart mondays, its still only a select few of the clique people playing. And yes, I know its open to everybody and I've along with others who are not so regular around the IRC, and just felt left out of the whole thing so its not events that will bring the community together.
> 
> Its just disappointing that its come this far.



In regard to Mario Kart, I'm not sure why you don't feel welcome? We post in the thread and put up an global announcement every time. Everyone is welcome and I encourage you to join us. Hope to see everyone in Mario Kart 8 next week as well.


----------



## oath2order

So then how would you guys suggest defeating this clique-y attitude that goes around?


----------



## Waluigi

We need stricter guidelines. And in the IRC as well. 

Time to issue warnings for antisocial behaviour from people.


----------



## radical6

i have friends who go on the irc but tbh i feel uncomfortable going on there because of a few people
i dont really think you can destroy the clique attitude thing. its kinda more like the personality of some people i guess. i mean you can force them to be nicer, but it wont work imo

im a pretty shy person in general so i dont think i would use the mumble anyway. if people already feel left out on the irc, i dont think they would join mumble.


----------



## oath2order

*Yay*

Now that I'm on break I can talk a little more about this.

The cliquey attitude needs to go or at the very least, minimized. I know I'm a bit of a hypocrite on this but the mafia chat does need to be kept in line a bit. I know its what most of us talk about but I think it does play a role in scaring the new users off. They don't play mafia and seeing us scream at each other is a little off-putting.

On that note, we can't do the polar opposite and disallow all discussion other than Animal Crossing. That would benefit nobody. A solution is perhaps on the page with the chat, mention that its a general discussion chat.

One problem is that some mods are definitely a part of some cliques. I don't know how to solve that.

Mods this is definitely towards you now. You guys need to be more proactive on kicking or verbally warning when things happen. Things such as rapidky changing names to things like "Butts" or "****" needs to stop. People whobdo that NEED to be told that they can't do that. I get the IRC is fun. But these things are just ridiculous.

We all in the IRC can do better. Maturity levels need to increase. Its something I'm personally working on for myself. Results are slow but at least I can say I'm trying. If anybody can suggest how I could do better please PM me.


----------



## Zeiro

River said:


> The funny thing is, there are people making fun of people in the public on the IRC, Jen being one of the people that a lot of people make her the joke, people gossip, and the cliques get worse.


This happened to me a couple times. A few people didn't like me or my posts or whatever and decided to talk about me in the IRC when I wasn't in it, one of them being a member who I had never even spoken to personally. They went on to cite examples by posting links of my posts, even going so far as to insult my gender identity because of a post I made in the LGBTQA Support Thread. They really had nothing better to do, I guess.

The slurs though. There's a ChanBot that kicks anyone who says the word "poop" but not one that kicks people who say actual offensive words?


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> Now that I'm on break I can talk a little more about this.
> 
> The cliquey attitude needs to go or at the very least, minimized. I know I'm a bit of a hypocrite on this but the mafia chat does need to be kept in line a bit. I know its what most of us talk about but I think it does play a role in scaring the new users off. They don't play mafia and seeing us scream at each other is a little off-putting.
> 
> On that note, we can't do the polar opposite and disallow all discussion other than Animal Crossing. That would benefit nobody. A solution is perhaps on the page with the chat, mention that its a general discussion chat.
> 
> One problem is that some mods are definitely a part of some cliques. I don't know how to solve that.
> 
> Mods this is definitely towards you now. You guys need to be more proactive on kicking or verbally warning when things happen. Things such as rapidky changing names to things like "Butts" or "****" needs to stop. People whobdo that NEED to be told that they can't do that. I get the IRC is fun. But these things are just ridiculous.
> 
> We all in the IRC can do better. Maturity levels need to increase. Its something I'm personally working on. Results are slow but at least I can say I'm trying. If anybody can suggest how I could do better please PM me.



stop targeting users you're the worst out of everyone


----------



## oath2order

Which I admitted Im working on, Sock.


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> Which I admitted Im working on, Sock.



that's a start, but you can't just say it


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> that's a start, but you can't just say it



Its slow work in progress. If you have more to say can you PM me if its specifically about me? I dont want this to be all about me and distract from the main problem at hand


----------



## Jake

If you want to bring the community closer you should end mafia xo

soznotsoz


----------



## Heisenberg

Screw skype, vent or mumble. 
Join Curse Voice, it's in "beta" right now but it works perfectly. It's got push to talk and no server set up is needed, you just click "create" and bam it makes a room for you and as many people as you'd like. All they have to do to join is copy and paste the link into their internet and it automatically connects them. It's really popular right now for League of Legends but I use it to game and chat with friends normally.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Sadly, I agree with the overall sentiment in here. I miss how things were a year ago, or even 8 months ago.



8 months ago was when mafia started. point proven xoxo gg


----------



## Shirohibiki

i literally dont know what mafia even is aside from roleplaying i think? i try to stay away from it in general because it seems too intense for me. perhaps its creating a rift? but i dont think it hurts if people are just having fun. (oh god this is so OT im sorry)


----------



## Heisenberg

Also screw cliques I butt into everyone's conversations with something witty. Who doesn't like a drug dealer?


----------



## Diamondarcadia

I installed Mumble once, and being a Ventrilo regular for years, I just didn't like the program. There was also no one on when I logged in except Jennifer and maybe someone else in the AFK. I was sure I would try it again but reading all of these experiences, I doubt I will. The last thing I need is to be insulted, ignored or hear relentless swearing. I have only been on the forums a few months and I already see the rift in this community that makes it pretty hard for new members to feel welcomed, so I had a hunch it might be like that on Mumble or IRC as well, and now I know I was partially correct. 

Do whatever you feel you need to do Jas0n, if it isn't bringing people together, they why _waste_ money even if you can afford it?


----------



## MrPicklez

I went on there a couple of times recently and I had a blast talking to Marii and Sonicdude. If you're contemplating shutting it down, I would suggest you do so. There's hardly anyone on there to begin with and most of the people that are on more than likely are on Skype as well.


----------



## Pathetic

I'm actually scared of joining Mumble, because I'm kind of afraid I'll just pretty much be ignored. Hearing all these bad things about it makes me want to pretty much let it go. I'm with the others here, do whatever you feel is right, Jason.


----------



## MrPicklez

Reizo said:


> This happened to me a couple times. A few people didn't like me or my posts or whatever and decided to talk about me in the IRC when I wasn't in it, one of them being a member who I had never even spoken to personally. They went on to cite examples by posting links of my posts, even going so far as to insult my gender identity because of a post I made in the LGBTQA Support Thread. They really had nothing better to do, I guess.



The same pretty much happened to me as well. Hell, most of the worst stuff was posted on that God-awful Tumblr page.

I know your feel.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jake. said:


> 8 months ago was when mafia started. point proven xoxo gg



There's not a direct link unless you're implying KarlaKGB is the devil of TBT.


----------



## Jennifer

Shirohibiki said:


> i literally dont know what mafia even is aside from roleplaying i think? i try to stay away from it in general because it seems too intense for me. perhaps its creating a rift? but i dont think it hurts if people are just having fun. (oh god this is so OT im sorry)



It definitely hurts some people's feelings--between being judged how they acted in a game, things carried over, things not even related to said game being brought in and then being attacked even outside the game and game chats... It's really obnoxious and not only does it mean some people who may want to have fun with it don't get a break, people who don't care for it get forced to see it too.

And a lot of people say "well, that's just part of the game"--there's still a way to play a game like that without being a complete jerk. I feel some people let themselves get way too rude in that game.


----------



## SockHead

Tom said:


> There's not a direct link unless you're implying KarlaKGB is the devil of TBT.



I'd say it's a huge part


----------



## oath2order

Jennifer said:


> It definitely hurts some people's feelings--between being judged how they acted in a game, things carried over, things not even related to said game being brought in and then being attacked even outside the game and game chats... It's really obnoxious and not only does it mean some people who may want to have fun with it don't get a break, people who don't care for it get forced to see it too.
> 
> And a lot of people say "well, that's just part of the game"--there's still a way to play a game like that without being a complete jerk. I feel some people let themselves get way too rude in that game.



And how would you propose you fix this problem then? I'm trying not to be rude here, but this thread is everybody saying "well THIS is something wrong with the community and THAT is another thing wrong with the community" but I really don't see any solutions being offered.


----------



## SockHead

To be honest you guys are blowing the mumble way out of proportion. Sure there are some sour people who may ruin it from time to time, but I'd say more often then not everyone is kind and it's a pleasurable experience.


----------



## oath2order

I thought this discussion had evolved more past just the Mumble and this also was about the IRC, which does exhibit the main negative behaviors from the Mumble.


----------



## Zeiro

The IRC is more problematic than the Mumble at this point, but I'd say the discussion is now on the overall community.

I don't really like the Mafia games and I feel like it provokes hostility between members.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jennifer said:


> It definitely hurts some people's feelings--between being judged how they acted in a game, things carried over, things not even related to said game being brought in and then being attacked even outside the game and game chats... It's really obnoxious and not only does it mean some people who may want to have fun with it don't get a break, people who don't care for it get forced to see it too.
> 
> And a lot of people say "well, that's just part of the game"--there's still a way to play a game like that without being a complete jerk. I feel some people let themselves get way too rude in that game.



:c oh, i had no idea it was that bad. well, i myself wouldnt have a clue on how to fix it since i dont even participate in mafia in the first place. im not sure if thats where the main problem lies or what, but im sure people with more experience might have more input. idk, stricter rules about being "nice"? if thats a thing? im just taking shots in the dark here, ahah


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reizo said:


> The IRC is more problematic than the Mumble at this point, but I'd say the discussion is now on the overall community.
> 
> I don't really like the Mafia games and I feel like it provokes hostility between members.



I think the discussion was always on the community, not on the Mumble itself. While the majority of the community isn't necessarily under the gun, its the folks who frequent the IRC and participate in the problem cliques that are really going to be under the gun. 

The mafia games are only a problem if you really let it get out of hand (oath2order v Superpenguin) or let certain users continue baiting/attacking users outside the game for no reason. Perhaps to alleviate the amount of mafia discussion in the main IRC channel, we can move it over to the #BellTreeMafia channel where the IRC games are held since Jubs hasn't put the bot up in a while.


----------



## Keen

Its not only that, but maybe we can have a TBTMafia channel where mafia can be discussed heavily, where its out of sight and mind for those who do not play it and lets promote the feelings for peoples playstyle not cross over to who they are as a person, and don't say nobody does that because I'll be the example. (I was pretty good friends with Karla until I screwed up in mafia.)

More so to the point, this isn't what it use to be and change is good for a community but not this kind of change. I had a nice little chat with Jason this afternoon but how things went downhill and how things are different.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Shirohibiki said:


> :c oh, i had no idea it was that bad. well, i myself wouldnt have a clue on how to fix it since i dont even participate in mafia in the first place. im not sure if thats where the main problem lies or what, but im sure people with more experience might have more input. idk, stricter rules about being "nice"? if thats a thing? im just taking shots in the dark here, ahah



I think the rules are fine, it's more about getting the staff to crack down a little harder on the offenders. After all, just reading the rules lands you with this:



> *Respecting Others*
> 
> Respect other Bell Tree members in your posts, private messages, visitor messages, Wi-Fi ratings, and other conversations.
> If you disagree with someone, please do so in a dignified manner and refrain from using personal attacks.
> Keep your criticism constructive and avoid posting anything that belittles another user.
> If another user is disrespectful or makes a personal attack, do not attack them back. This will create a lengthy series of attacks known as a flame war.
> Do not use someone else's thread for your own purchases/interest. If you want to buy something, make your own thread.


----------



## oath2order

River said:


> Its not only that, but maybe we can have a TBTMafia channel where mafia can be discussed heavily, where its out of sight and mind for those who do not play it and lets promote the feelings for peoples playstyle not cross over to who they are as a person, and don't say nobody does that because I'll be the example. (I was pretty good friends with Karla until I screwed up in mafia.)
> 
> More so to the point, this isn't what it use to be and change is good for a community but not this kind of change. I had a nice little chat with Jason this afternoon but how things went downhill and how things are different.



We already have #belltreemafia  We might as well use that instead of needing to create another.


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> We already have #belltreemafia  We might as well use that instead of needing to create another.



I've never seen a sub chat work at any forum that doesn't have a bajillion members.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jeremy said:


> I've never seen a sub chat work at any forum that doesn't have a bajillion members.



Well we've got plenty of active mafia members that it'd work the same.


----------



## Byngo

Jeremy said:


> I've never seen a sub chat work at any forum that doesn't have a bajillion members.



A large chunk of IRC regulars are mafia players lol


----------



## Keen

Yeah, I know a large amount of IRC regulars are mafia players as well, but thats not the point. The point is, that most the time mafia chat takes over the whole channel, and excludes any new members who join the chat to chat about other things, and the people in the IRC who have no interest in playing/or listening about mafia.


----------



## SockHead

River said:


> Yeah, I know a large amount of IRC regulars are mafia players as well, but thats not the point. The point is, that most the time mafia chat takes over the whole channel, and excludes any new members who join the chat to chat about other things, and the people in the IRC who have no interest in playing/or listening about mafia.



It really is annoying.. I know I complain about it a lot and I'm damn sure I can do a better job at it, but I'm just saying what everyone is thinking.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> The cliquey attitude needs to go or at the very least, minimized



The problem isn't that there are cliques. It's the people that are the problem, and I'm really confused as to why nobody is addressing it. When people are constantly acting immature and being rude then nobody is going to want to be around them. When nobody wants them around it causes them to be avoided. When people don't like that person and that person has people they talk to that does like them, it causes "cliques". 

So there is no solution to it. You can all complain and whine about it but you're all the ones doing it. Instead of preaching about change actually do it. But I've been saying this for months now. This is the fourth or fifth time I've repeated almost the same exact thing.

*The problem is the people.* And the problem is that the people refuse to change.


----------



## Alice

Prof Gallows said:


> The problem isn't that there are cliques. It's the people that are the problem, and I'm really confused as to why nobody is addressing it. When people are constantly acting immature and being rude then nobody is going to want to be around them. When nobody wants them around it causes them to be avoided. When people don't like that person and that person has people they talk to that does like them, it causes "cliques".
> 
> So there is no solution to it. You can all complain and whine about it but you're all the ones doing it. Instead of preaching about change actually do it. But I've been saying this for months now. This is the fourth or fifth time I've repeated almost the same exact thing.
> 
> *The problem is the people.* And the problem is that the people refuse to change.



I honestly don't see very many cliques, I've seen a lot of newcomers generally welcomed into the IRC. Or maybe I'm just overly friendly and don't pay much mind. I can't been on mumble much, so I guess I can't talk like I know how people act on it.


----------



## Lauren

Well the next game is no pm anyway so there won't be any chatting as much anyway. I don't think mafia is the problem, yes it does take over the chat, it is overwhelming when you're not playing. I think when people fall out they don't come in, I know when I've had falling outs I try not to speak. But recently I've not bothered, just ignore those who you're not friends with and be nice to others 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wouldn't want to see the mumble go! But if it has to then I suppose there's no choice


----------



## Yui Z

As for the IRC chat, I don't see it as much of a problem. I feel uncomfortable whenever people form their cliques and end up leaving sometimes. I disagree that it's _just_ the people, as some haven't done anything or said anything to be ignored. It's usually the new members who aren't welcome, which I think is unfair for them. 

Maybe the IRC could actually start using the the channels instead of only using the main one. The main part could be for general discussion, where everyone is welcome to join the chat. Then if people would rather chat in their cliques, they could form their own channel (and inviting whoever they want to) instead of taking over the main board while everyone else watches awkwardly.
I haven't seen too many mafia discussions, but that might be me being in the wrong place at the wrong time. 
There could be a mafia channel for that, and maybe even an AC channel if people would use it.


----------



## Lauren

Yui Z said:


> As for the IRC chat, I don't see it as much of a problem. I feel uncomfortable whenever people form their cliques and end up leaving sometimes. I disagree that it's _just_ the people, as some haven't done anything or said anything to be ignored. It's usually the new members who aren't welcome, which I think is unfair for them.
> 
> Maybe the IRC could actually start using the the channels instead of only using the main one. The main part could be for general discussion, where everyone is welcome to join the chat. Then if people would rather chat in their cliques, they could form their own channel (and inviting whoever they want to) instead of taking over the main board while everyone else watches awkwardly.
> I haven't seen too many mafia discussions, but that might be me being in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> There could be a mafia channel for that, and maybe even an AC channel if people would use it.



Mafia discussions usually take place when the day and night posts are posted for about 30 mins to an hour.

I would like to say sorry to anyone if I have upset you, I don't feel I have but if i have I do apologise, that was not my intention.


----------



## Trundle

Since I've been a regular of the IRC since there'd usually be about 6-10 people in at at a time (mostly talking to Harry <3), and I have been on and off the Mumble since its start, I felt like I'd comment on this.
Now, I'm not sure where any of you would put me, but I tend to try to stay away from the cliques and drama of the IRC and Mumble. My personal opinion on the "exclusion" on the IRC and Mumble is that it's quite similar to real life. People get left out sometimes, and it's really not each person's job to try to include everyone in every discussion. If you aren't good chatting with people, then you really just need to learn how. It's an important life skill, and it's one that you need to work on. I'm sure some of you wouldn't really be able to tell, but I'm quite introverted myself and naturally have a tough time talking to people. 
Another big factor of people thinking they're being they aren't wanted is that they're either young or just downright annoying. If people are joining the IRC or Mumble to relax, I'm pretty sure they don't want to have to spend their time taking care of an annoying kid. 
In short, for some people, trying to make new friends with everyone is just not their thing. There is at LEAST one new person who joins the IRC every day, and trying to meet and keep track of all of them gets old. Stick around if you want to talk to more people, and stop being sensitive because it's just strangers on the Internet who don't know you.

As a side note, I know I'm rude towards people when it comes to mafia but that's how I got information out of them.


----------



## Alienfish

I can agree with Skype, it's good but when people wants you to get for stuff you don't need I feel it's a bit overrated.


----------



## Princess

Prof Gallows said:


> The problem isn't that there are cliques. It's the people that are the problem, and I'm really confused as to why nobody is addressing it. When people are constantly acting immature and being rude then nobody is going to want to be around them. When nobody wants them around it causes them to be avoided. When people don't like that person and that person has people they talk to that does like them, it causes "cliques".
> 
> So there is no solution to it. You can all complain and whine about it but you're all the ones doing it. Instead of preaching about change actually do it. But I've been saying this for months now. This is the fourth or fifth time I've repeated almost the same exact thing.
> 
> *The problem is the people.* And the problem is that the people refuse to change.



My thoughts exactly. 

If the mumble is leaving, it'll be sad to see it go but I'll always remember the fun times we've all had on their as a community.


----------



## Keen

Prepare for a huge post of ranting.

Theres quite a few people saying they'd miss the mumble server, and everybody making suggestions of how to put it to good use welp.. its Mario Kart Monday, there are exactly three people on mumble right now, Trent, Sockhead and Myself, one of those people being in the afk channel. 

Now.. trying to join the mk monday fun, I went to the mumble channel because I figured since the big uproar about mumble not being active and everybody saying that they wanted to use it more.. I was quite surprised when I found only one other person on the server..

So.. I joined MKMonday anyways.. and low and behold.. there was one big group playing, and one small group playing.. now. That's cool and all, but I noticed the smaller group full of people who were not part of the IRC regulars or the 'clique' as several of us call them, I was cool with that, it was a first come, first serve kinda deal, right? Right. 

Jubs and a couple other people who are well known in the IRC joined the smaller group.. we started the match because there was quite a few people in the group, and nobody else seemed to joining in on the fun. Now.. thats not what pissed me off, what pissed me off was when a few of the regulars decided that it wasn't cool enough to race with the non regulars of the IRC, and disconnect. Please don't tell me that you did not do this, because though I may not be talking in the IRC, I am certainly lurking in the IRC and most people who left said that they'd wait til the got in 'so and so's group'. Now, thats not a problem if you want to play with your friends, but it is a problem when you claim to be friends with everybody but don't want to play with that particular group of people.

Now, suspecting that since I was on the mumble with two other people, and I knew for a fact; because of the IRC, that a lot of people who are supposed 'regulars' on the mumble and 'want to keep it' were playing Mario Kart. So.. why weren't these people who said they wanted to put the mumble back to good use using it? Oh right, I forgot, I asked in a PM if there was a group call going on, and lo and behold, yes, indeed there was. I was even asked if I'd like to join, and no, I would not. 

Why am I posting this? 

Two reasons

1. You guys say you want the community to be close knit and include everybody, but you are sequestered off on skype, making those that do want to chat during the game, feel a little alienated if they don't like the non push to talk option, which was expressed in this thread, that being on skype is a little more than uncomfortable. 

2. Everybody questions who the clique is? And then claim that nobody is apart of this clique? Well, take a look at your group calls, have you thought about inviting others who may be taking part in the event to that call? Didn't think so. 

Gallows certainly has a point. Its the people that are the problem. 

Yours truly, 

The mumble regulars.


----------



## Jeremy

River said:


> Prepare for a huge post of ranting.
> 
> Theres quite a few people saying they'd miss the mumble server, and everybody making suggestions of how to put it to good use welp.. its Mario Kart Monday, there are exactly three people on mumble right now, Trent, Sockhead and Myself, one of those people being in the afk channel.
> 
> Now.. trying to join the mk monday fun, I went to the mumble channel because I figured since the big uproar about mumble not being active and everybody saying that they wanted to use it more.. I was quite surprised when I found only one other person on the server..
> 
> So.. I joined MKMonday anyways.. and low and behold.. there was one big group playing, and one small group playing.. now. That's cool and all, but I noticed the smaller group full of people who were not part of the IRC regulars or the 'clique' as several of us call them, I was cool with that, it was a first come, first serve kinda deal, right? Right.
> 
> Jubs and a couple other people who are well known in the IRC joined the smaller group.. we started the match because there was quite a few people in the group, and nobody else seemed to joining in on the fun. Now.. thats not what pissed me off, what pissed me off was when a few of the regulars decided that it wasn't cool enough to race with the non regulars of the IRC, and disconnect. Please don't tell me that you did not do this, because though I may not be talking in the IRC, I am certainly lurking in the IRC and most people who left said that they'd wait til the got in 'so and so's group'. Now, thats not a problem if you want to play with your friends, but it is a problem when you claim to be friends with everybody but don't want to play with that particular group of people.
> 
> Now, suspecting that since I was on the mumble with two other people, and I knew for a fact; because of the IRC, that a lot of people who are supposed 'regulars' on the mumble and 'want to keep it' were playing Mario Kart. So.. why weren't these people who said they wanted to put the mumble back to good use using it? Oh right, I forgot, I asked in a PM if there was a group call going on, and lo and behold, yes, indeed there was. I was even asked if I'd like to join, and no, I would not.
> 
> Why am I posting this?
> 
> Two reasons
> 
> 1. You guys say you want the community to be close knit and include everybody, but you are sequestered off on skype, making those that do want to chat during the game, feel a little alienated if they don't like the non push to talk option, which was expressed in this thread, that being on skype is a little more than uncomfortable.
> 
> 2. Everybody questions who the clique is? And then claim that nobody is apart of this clique? Well, take a look at your group calls, have you thought about inviting others who may be taking part in the event to that call? Didn't think so.
> 
> Gallows certainly has a point. Its the people that are the problem.
> 
> Yours truly,
> 
> The mumble regulars.


Most of the people in my MK7 group weren't "regulars".  Some people just want to be in the same group as their friends, which is fine.


----------



## Byngo

River said:


> Prepare for a huge post of ranting.
> 
> Theres quite a few people saying they'd miss the mumble server, and everybody making suggestions of how to put it to good use welp.. its Mario Kart Monday, there are exactly three people on mumble right now, Trent, Sockhead and Myself, one of those people being in the afk channel.
> 
> Now.. trying to join the mk monday fun, I went to the mumble channel because I figured since the big uproar about mumble not being active and everybody saying that they wanted to use it more.. I was quite surprised when I found only one other person on the server..
> 
> So.. I joined MKMonday anyways.. and low and behold.. there was one big group playing, and one small group playing.. now. That's cool and all, but I noticed the smaller group full of people who were not part of the IRC regulars or the 'clique' as several of us call them, I was cool with that, it was a first come, first serve kinda deal, right? Right.
> 
> Jubs and a couple other people who are well known in the IRC joined the smaller group.. we started the match because there was quite a few people in the group, and nobody else seemed to joining in on the fun. Now.. thats not what pissed me off, what pissed me off was when a few of the regulars decided that it wasn't cool enough to race with the non regulars of the IRC, and disconnect. Please don't tell me that you did not do this, because though I may not be talking in the IRC, I am certainly lurking in the IRC and most people who left said that they'd wait til the got in 'so and so's group'. Now, thats not a problem if you want to play with your friends, but it is a problem when you claim to be friends with everybody but don't want to play with that particular group of people.
> 
> Now, suspecting that since I was on the mumble with two other people, and I knew for a fact; because of the IRC, that a lot of people who are supposed 'regulars' on the mumble and 'want to keep it' were playing Mario Kart. So.. why weren't these people who said they wanted to put the mumble back to good use using it? Oh right, I forgot, I asked in a PM if there was a group call going on, and lo and behold, yes, indeed there was. I was even asked if I'd like to join, and no, I would not.
> 
> Why am I posting this?
> 
> Two reasons
> 
> 1. You guys say you want the community to be close knit and include everybody, but you are sequestered off on skype, making those that do want to chat during the game, feel a little alienated if they don't like the non push to talk option, which was expressed in this thread, that being on skype is a little more than uncomfortable.
> 
> 2. Everybody questions who the clique is? And then claim that nobody is apart of this clique? Well, take a look at your group calls, have you thought about inviting others who may be taking part in the event to that call? Didn't think so.
> 
> Gallows certainly has a point. Its the people that are the problem.
> 
> Yours truly,
> 
> The mumble regulars.



When did people want to leave because they didn't like who they were racing with? I was there and I never seen that. Granted, I wasn't there for the full time people were playing. 

Oh, and I will say I did not d/c just because of who I was racing with. Would I prefer to race with the people I know well on IRC? Hell yes, just like I would prefer to race with friends irl rather than strangers. But I was fine with racing with new IRC folk. I don't appreciate being lumped in to this. I'm assuming I'm included in the IRC regulars, seeing that I am.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Natty said:


> When did people want to leave because they didn't like who they were racing with? I was there and I never seen that. Granted, I wasn't there for the full time people were playing.
> 
> Oh, and I will say I did not d/c just because of who I was racing with. Would I prefer to race with the people I know well on IRC? Hell yes, just like I would prefer to race with friends irl rather than strangers. But I was fine with racing with new IRC folk. I don't appreciate being lumped in to this. I'm assuming I'm included in the IRC regulars, seeing that I am.



You're not likely the intended reader, especially if you're not participating any the the behaviors called out in the post.


----------



## Keen

As Tom said, I was calling out the behavior of a select few others. 

Also @Jer, if you want to keep brushing off my opinions, when I'm trying to point out problems that I see as a member, thats fine but I do know there are other staff members and members alike who agree with things I've been saying. 

I just think if the staff wants to promote this community event, than they should make it community wide and not exclusive to friends only, which was the feeling I've gotten from this event numerous times.


----------



## Jennifer

While I know not everyone cares about using Mumble, it seems more polite to use the *public* channel for a Community Event versus a private Skype Call which not only involves inviting someone to the conversation--it involves adding someone in the first place. Not to mention many people may not want to add anyone they may just be talking to for one event.


----------



## Keen

Jennifer said:


> While I know not everyone cares about using Mumble, it seems more polite to use the *public* channel for a Community Event versus a private Skype Call which not only involves inviting someone to the conversation--it involves adding someone in the first place. Not to mention many people may not want to add anyone they may just be talking to for one event.



My point exactly. 

Its just very discouraging to see a community event split up like that.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I was on skype with Olive and Rosie and a few others. We'd been in that call for like 2 hours at that point. We saw that mumble wasn't really being used and I'm 100% positive that Olive invited you and anyone else who wanted to join our skype call. :'l

I also admit that i was trying to get in with her group but that's just because she talked me into going out and getting MK7 today. I definitely played with the other groups though. I mean, I did leave a race once but that's because it was literally a 1v1. I figured if I left that we'd both get a chance to join a real group. It was my first MK7 day and I just felt more comfortable being in a group with some of the members that I've been around more.

EDIT: ZERO shots fired. I was just explaining the situation from my point of view. I don't feel like I did anything wrong at all. In fact, I had a blast and am definitely glad that I bought MK7 so that I can join in next monday or whenever people are playing.


----------



## Lauren

I wasn't playing last night nor was I in any skype call apart from one 1 on 1 for an hour chatting but I don't see how this is such a big deal if I'm honest... Reading all these rants, I just don't see, what's wrong with friends skyping, river you and tom were both involved in a few skype calls, you both up and left for no apparent reason. I'm not trying to cause trouble I'm really not, honestly I think if people want to go into a little group and chat whilst they're playing it's fine, for me skype makes games like mario kart easier as you dont need to push to talk, mumbles continuous and voice activated doesn't work as well, it cuts out. I don't know, but I was in mumble for the best part of all yesterday, not that many, I saw jen and tom throughout the day, spent an hour talking to pally in there, people mentioned us but no one joined. So, when everyone is done making their indirect, snarky posts at people, there are always reasons for something. I don't feel people wanting to branch off should be a big deal, I really don't. I also don't think people should be scolded for wanting to play with their friends, me mean jeeze, last week I was racing with cory, I think a few new people because I lost connection and joined. I'd rather play with my friends but whilst I waited I raced else where. My post is not to target anyone I just don't like all this lumping people into a certain group and labelling the bad guy, it's not nice and I won't lie I feel like most of certain rants are aimed at me and friends, it's not nice to be indirectly made to feel terrible! I do apologise if this seems nasty or if I've upset people, that was not my intention but if others are able to rant their opinions in here. I mean it's great people like river, Jason, gallows and everyone are getting it off their chest I feel it's just a huge witch hunt for people wanting to play games with their friends, yes the community is Involved, some don't like voice chatting... So? Uh I don't know I'm going back to bed, sorry again, I don't want to cause trouble, most things I say usually do.


----------



## KarlaKGB

People should not be obligated to play with everyone else.


----------



## Jake

horus removed me from skype convo pls explain


----------



## Justin

Yes, I did partake in a skype call tonight. There were no more than 4 people playing Mario Kart in this call, which existed prior to Mario Kart, hardly anything compared to the amount of players who joined the community tonight. If we did not want to play with everyone, we could easily play in our own community or worldwide matchmaking. Which is NOT what happened, I played in the TBT community the entire time I was playing.

I agreed with your previous posts, but this is blowing things out of proportion. Are friends not allowed to chat with each other if they choose to? 

If the Mumble is active during Mario Kart, I'd be happy to join, but as you have admitted yourself, it's typically dead with no more than 2-3 people in a channel. Just a couple nights ago, I was in the Mumble during IRC Mafia when it was active, and if it's active during Mario Kart next week I'd be happy to join again.

A couple of friends choosing to talk on Skype does not equal an event not being open or welcoming. I saw plenty of players in the IRC having a blast while playing despite any of this, so I'm not understanding why this ruins the entire event in your mind.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The thing about Mario Kart specifically, in terms of it being a "community event" is the fact it's limited.

If you have 10 people playing Mario Kart and all talking in same channel, not only are you going to have two people excluded from the majority game but you're going to have two people that, if they decide to play themselves, won't be able to talk about it because it's not related to the majority game.

So the most likely case here is that they are going to want to make their own group to play with and they will have to find somewhere else to talk about it. If people in other channels aren't playing then they aren't going to go in there to talk because it would annoy them. The alternative is Skype as it's been the most popular way to talk lately, and again, for Mario Kart specifically I prefer Skype because I enjoy being on camera and watching everyone's reactions to the game. Whereas if a group wanted to play something on the computer I would prefer Mumble as it's more convenient to be pushing down a talk button while you're already using your keyboard.(and the fact Mumble is ten times easier on a computer than skype).

And on the point of what Jeremy said, some people want to play with everyone else but they only want to talk with their friends. Which I agree with Jeremy, it's fine if people want to do that. Nobody should have to feel obligated to join a massive chat group if they aren't comfortable with it.





River said:


> 2. Everybody questions who the clique is? And then claim that nobody is apart of this clique? Well, take a look at your group calls, have you thought about inviting others who may be taking part in the event to that call? Didn't think so.



I'm bringing this up especially in regard because I feel like this is the part I'm being dragged into. As I've already stated I prefer skype for Mario Kart as it's easier and I prefer the video chatting. But the fact that people prefer skype and use it instead of mumble is no grounds at all to be saying people have started cliques. That's ****ing ridiculous.



Also since Justin managed to sneak his post in before I finished mine and it's pretty much saying the exact same thing, I agree with everything he said.


----------



## Yui Z

I don't think people should feel pressured into not playing with their friends. I don't really have much to say about the Mario Kart 7 thing because I don't even have the game yet. I'm not sure if I'm considered to be in an IRC 'clique' or whatever by others, but I wouldn't really say I'm part of one. Sure I'm active in the IRC, however quite a lot of the time I have it open on another tab to keep an eye out for conversations I can actually take part in. 

Anyway, I think that both people involved in these 'cliques' and the people feeling left out of them could do something to help make a change to this. If you know you're involved in a friendship group or 'clique', try and be more open and welcoming to the newer users. Give them a chance and make an effort to try and become friends with them, after all, the more the merrier right? It's nice to make new friends. 
If you're someone who's feeling left out, do the same and try and make an effort to make friends rather than giving up when nobody says hi to you. (I'm not saying all are like this, but I do know there are some) 

Some of this I'm working on myself. I think somebody else said a few pages back that they are important life skills, and I absolutely agree.


----------



## Jake

we need kayla aka the TBT counsellor to fix our issues

but dw i am here to fix them

SKYPE FOR MARIO KART = BANNED
MAFIA = BANNED

ty you're welcome i am glad i have solved everyones issues 
if u need anything else pls do not hesitate to PM me


----------



## Trundle

Jake. said:


> we need kayla aka the TBT counsellor to fix our issues
> 
> but dw i am here to fix them
> 
> SKYPE FOR MARIO KART = BANNED
> MAFIA = BANNED
> 
> ty you're welcome i am glad i have solved everyones issues
> if u need anything else pls do not hesitate to PM me



o might bidoof, what do we do next

-pulls tail-


----------



## Ashtot

oath2order said:


> I wish Skype had a push to talk aspect.
> 
> Honestly, if nobody uses it, and you want to shut it down, do it. I've had fun with it in the past but honestly, if you feel like you want to shut it down, then do it. It's your money that you earned, you have every right to do with it what you want. If you want to shut it down, then by all means, do so. I hope you don't think you have an obligation to keep it up.



You can turn on Push-To-Talk on Skype actually. I could give you instructions if you wanted.

IMO the Mumble is really great. I love going on and talking to people, and normally if there's a decent group, the discussion is great. It's also fun for TBT game nights because you can rage like you really rage instead of saying "wow u noob" in IRC. I understand why you feel like you should take it down, and to be honest I'm not sure where I stand because when It's active, it's generally not that bad (at least in my experience), but it can be dead sometimes as well.


----------



## Princess

I'm normally apart of Skype calls, but yesterday I remained in the irc instead and had just as fun. I played against randoms, IRC regulars, my own friends, and even 1v1d a guy and got my ass handed to me. I played with a bunch of different groups (full four games mind you) and saw no one disconnecting because of who was playing. I publicly expressed challenges to Natty and Jubs because I always get competitive against those two. (Natty is number one on the leaderboards and I'm second)

The mumble gets busy when it wants to. I don't believe there's some boycott against mumble. Like jubs said it was busy during IRC Mafia. 
If anyone would like to use mumble for the next MKM and you notice no one is there, perhaps start publicly inviting everyone in the irc?


----------



## Jeremy

Princess said:


> I'm normally apart of Skype calls, but yesterday I remained in the irc instead and had just as fun. I played against randoms, IRC regulars, my own friends, and even 1v1d a guy and got my ass handed to me. I played with a bunch of different groups (full four games mind you) and saw no one disconnecting because of who was playing. I publicly expressed challenges to Natty and Jubs because I always get competitive against those two. (Natty is number one on the leaderboards and I'm second)
> 
> The mumble gets busy when it wants to. I don't believe there's some boycott against mumble. Like jubs said it was busy during IRC Mafia.
> If anyone would like to use mumble for the next MKM and you notice no one is there, perhaps start publicly inviting everyone in the irc?



I asked if anyone wanted to go into Mumble last night,  but no one answered, so I stayed in IRC only.  The thing about Mumble and Mario Kart though, is that it's hard to push to talk while playing.


----------



## Princess

Jeremy said:


> I asked if anyone wanted to go into Mumble last night,  but no one answered, so I stayed in IRC only.  The thing about Mumble and Mario Kart though, is that it's hard to push to talk while playing.



Aww  I was suggesting since I believe River expressed disappointment that only a few people were in the mumble when she was. People tend to busy dodging shells to worry about what platform to use. I think the IRC is the most popular choice because it's quick and easy  Doesn't mean people using other means of communication are in the wrong though. Like Gallows said, he finds it more enjoyable when he can see people's reactions. (Not gonna lie, everytime I beat Jubs in past MKMs was pretty satisfying because I could hear him < )
And yeah definitely I agree! You can do voice activated, but it cuts out. Or voice continuous but that ends up getting really noisy and just ends up in not a good time.


----------



## Lauren

Princess said:


> Aww  I was suggesting since I believe River expressed disappointment that only a few people were in the mumble when she was. People tend to busy dodging shells to worry about what platform to use. I think the IRC is the most popular choice because it's quick and easy  Doesn't mean people using other means of communication are in the wrong though. Like Gallows said, he finds it more enjoyable when he can see people's reactions. (Not gonna lie, everytime I beat Jubs in past MKMs was pretty satisfying because I could hear him < )
> And yeah definitely I agree! You can do voice activated, but it cuts out. Or voice continuous but that ends up getting really noisy and just ends up in not a good time.



It makes me so happy seeing pallys face when i whip her butt on kalamari!


----------



## Princess

Lauren said:


> It makes me so happy seeing pallys face when i whip her butt on kalamari!


:'(


----------



## Rosie11954

Most of you people wish for this change to happen, but also want someone else to do it for them. In my experience, the mumble group grows immensely when it starts off with 3 or 4 of us on. People on the IRC see that there are people so they join. No one should expect that if they complain that everyone will fix their problem for them. For example, Marii joins mumble frequently, even when no one else is on or they are AFK. So when I join, I can start talking to her, and then others come because they see mumble being active. But she makes the first step. I feel like you guys have the same mindset as those people who complain their votes don't matter, so collectively they don't vote at all and it actually makes a big difference. You want things to change? Make it happen yourself. I was on mumble yesterday with 3 other people and we all talked for a good hour. However, We then switched to Skype so it could be easier to talk without holding down the button. It's also more reassuring to see people's face when they talk to you...so you can feel like you're somewhat having an actual conversation. One of the people that I added I had never spoken to before in my life....so this is not me sky ping a "clique" (which seems incredibly childish by the way to be actually complaining that within a large group of people in a forum of so many, there are smaller friend groups.) but simply another form of communication. I have gone on IRC in numerous occasions and publicly stated that we should have a huge Skype call. Everyone basically ignored me. So I started calls with friends who I know want to talk. Because sometimes it's nice to chat with people you have common interests with....not just with everyone because you have to be nice in a community. However, no one is shoving it in other people's faces that there are private Skype calls. Because my calls are always open to new people, if they would just ask me. People need to stop playing the victim card and actually try to solve this simple dilemma.


----------



## Rosie11954

River said:


> I agree, 100% even if you've been a long time user of the IRC and Mumble. Its mostly the people who like to get drunk with each other.
> 
> Its really funny, because I brought this up with ProfGallows, how when I started to date somebody who is rather popular around here, people started talking to me like I was just as popular when nothing changed at all. Gallows said that it was just because I seemed to be more open to chatting but that's complete BS, I've always been open to chatting, its just nobody wanted to chat besides in the initial 'hi' and sometimes that doesn't happen anymore, so like you, I've stopped going on the irc or mumble.
> 
> The funny thing is, there are people making fun of people in the public on the IRC, Jen being one of the people that a lot of people make her the joke, people gossip, and the cliques get worse. So really, is there a point to advertising the IRC and Mumble for the community when the only people seemingly 'allowed' to talk are the people who are in the 'in' crowd? I don't know how many times I've seen new people come into the chat to talk about animal crossing, and somebody has told them that nobody wants that in the IRC, while I agree the IRC is used for general discussion, and the newness of animal crossing has worn off, its still not polite to turn people away because they come to an IRC channel that belongs to a ANIMAL CROSSING forum.
> 
> Or even so, when newbies join, they don't talk about what the 'in' crowd are talking about, or say something that isn't 'cool' and get shunned away so really, is this a welcoming community?



I gotta comment on this Holly, because before you were dating Tom, I remember going on mumble and saying hi to both of you guys. I didn't even know Tom that well then, but he said hi and you stayed absolutely quiet. I tried talking about something I was doing to break some ice but I sincerely thought you disliked me so I left almost immediately. For me, it wasn't that you started dating him that made me actually talk to you, it was the fact that once it was a thing, you seemed more open to talking to me when Tom talked to me. 

If anyone publicly asks me a question on the IRC or Mumble, I answer it without being weird about it. It doesn't matter their social status...I mean, I literally hung out with a bit of each group in high school, but mostly enjoyed the "outcasts" the most since they were interesting. So I really don't feel above anyone else because they are new or "not in my group". I just feel...like there's a lot of miscommunication going on around here. SO LET'S SPREAD THE LOVE!


----------



## Jennifer

Jeremy said:


> I asked if anyone wanted to go into Mumble last night,  but no one answered, so I stayed in IRC only.  The thing about Mumble and Mario Kart though, is that it's hard to push to talk while playing.



To be honest, if everyone is starting up a game or something, I don't think people will be paying that much attention and the IRC can move fast. The best thing to do would've just been to hop in there.

And this goes for everyone who said "well, nobody was there so I didn't go in" Nobody is ever going to be there unless SOMEONE goes in. It's how you start getting something going. There is literally no difference between if everyone went on Mumble instead of Skype except for the fact that someone could freely join in without invitation and that really shouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Princess

Rosie11954 said:


> Most of you people wish for this change to happen, but also want someone else to do it for them. In my experience, the mumble group grows immensely when it starts off with 3 or 4 of us on. People on the IRC see that there are people so they join. No one should expect that if they complain that everyone will fix their problem for them. For example, Marii joins mumble frequently, even when no one else is on or they are AFK. So when I join, I can start talking to her, and then others come because they see mumble being active. But she makes the first step. I feel like you guys have the same mindset as those people who complain their votes don't matter, so collectively they don't vote at all and it actually makes a big difference. You want things to change? Make it happen yourself. I was on mumble yesterday with 3 other people and we all talked for a good hour. However, We then switched to Skype so it could be easier to talk without holding down the button. It's also more reassuring to see people's face when they talk to you...so you can feel like you're somewhat having an actual conversation. One of the people that I added I had never spoken to before in my life....so this is not me sky ping a "clique" (which seems incredibly childish by the way to be actually complaining that within a large group of people in a forum of so many, there are smaller friend groups.) but simply another form of communication. I have gone on IRC in numerous occasions and publicly stated that we should have a huge Skype call. Everyone basically ignored me. So I started calls with friends who I know want to talk. Because sometimes it's nice to chat with people you have common interests with....not just with everyone because you have to be nice in a community. However, no one is shoving it in other people's faces that there are private Skype calls. Because my calls are always open to new people, if they would just ask me. People need to stop playing the victim card and actually try to solve this simple dilemma.



Well said Rosie


----------



## Ashtot

I really don't understand what everyone means by cliques in IRC and Mumble. There aren't any cliques I'm aware of. Of course, IRC goers and people that go on Mumble will form stronger relationships over time, but when someone new comes on and continues to be part of these for a while, we get to know them too.


----------



## SockHead

I've torn this community apart >:] My work here is done


----------



## Cory

I never go on... I'm too shy


----------



## ShinySandwich

Mafia is banned? yayyyyyy


----------



## oath2order

ShinySandwich said:


> Mafia is banned? yayyyyyy



Banned from what?


----------



## Jas0n

To be honest, Rosie, I don't buy anything you're saying based on my brief experience with you and Olive on Mumble the other night. We were all in there playing IRC Mafia, there were some snide comments made by both of you about how many people were in there and then you butted into conversation just to ask each other to go on Skype and disappeared.

Exactly what I mean by not very welcoming.



SockHead said:


> I've torn this community apart >:] My work here is done



You must have some serious problems, Sock. It's a shame, I used to like you.


----------



## Cory

Jas0n said:


> To be honest, Rosie, I don't buy anything you're saying based on my brief experience with you and Olive on Mumble the other night. We were all in there playing IRC Mafia, there were some snide comments made by both of you about how many people were in there and then you butted into conversation just to ask each other to go on Skype and disappeared.
> 
> Exactly what I mean by not very welcoming.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have some serious problems, Sock. It's a shame, I used to like you.



I agree with you, I tried joining once but everyone was talking and I didn't really feel welcome so I left.


----------



## Princess

I like to think everyone is welcome and I know Lauren and myself do our best to welcome everyone.
I know that there's many others who are just as welcoming too.

If anyone has an issue with someone personally, it's probably best to take it to that person privately or not air it out publicly. 
Let's keep it friendly for all


----------



## KarlaKGB

Cory said:


> I agree with you, I tried joining once but everyone was talking and I didn't really feel welcome so I left.



So whose fault is this? I mean, people talking in mumble. Outrageous.


----------



## Ashtot

Princess said:


> I like to think everyone is welcome and I know Lauren and myself do our best to welcome everyone.
> I know that there's many others who are just as welcoming too.
> 
> If anyone has an issue with someone personally, it's probably best to take it to that person privately or not air it out publicly.
> Let's keep it friendly for all



I agree.

I find that most of the time when people feel unwelcome It's because of Mafia chat in the IRC (I've seen it drive people away), although the fact that the IRC isn't really used for AC discussion plays a part in that too. In Mumble I haven't had any problems with feeling welcomed or anything, I've enjoyed plenty of discussions and activities with others. Another thing to mention is the fact that there is a HUGE age gap between some of us who go on Mumble and the IRC, which really doesn't normally work out. You have completely different mindsets happening.


----------



## SockHead

Jas0n said:


> You must have some serious problems, Sock. It's a shame, I used to like you.



Aw, I used to like you too.


----------



## Lauren

When it comes to IRC, when ever someone comes in, and no one replies or people like Kuma and those other people that actually play AC, I always try to help, directing them to a part of the site that they need. Honestly, when people say "newbies aren't welcome in irc because no one plays ac anymore" it really isn't our fault when we help them and they leave? seriously any excuse to blame others and make others feel bad, its not nice!

Also, mumble? I went through a stage where i was mute, I wouldn't speak. I have never ever felt so loved when people such as kayla, jason and pally helped. Kayla took me into another channel and helped me. So, for people to say the mumble isnt welcoming? That a load of crap! I feel overwhelmed when its full of new people! I don't want to go in because I don't feel like i could speak to new people when I join. I know I had a conversation with Jason about this a few months ago. With mumble, its give and take, take your time, you'll have your say, obviously people end up talking over people, it happens, you just apologise and ask them to repeat what they say! Being polite! WHEN YOU'RE SMILING, WHEN YOU'RE SMILING, THE WHOLE WORLD SMILES WITH YOU!


----------



## Pathetic

uh just sayin idk if this will help the discussion of cliques or somethin..g but,,,

there was a lot of discussion about a shooting {i think in CA? i dont remember it was late} in the main chat, and I, scared easily kind a ...just left,,,,,idk i guess some members would be forced to leave or ignore the chat? because they might be triggered or..maybe they are scared easily like me but..yeah...


----------



## Jennifer

Ashtot said:


> I agree.
> 
> I find that most of the time when people feel unwelcome It's because of Mafia chat in the IRC (I've seen it drive people away), although the fact that the IRC isn't really used for AC discussion plays a part in that too. In Mumble I haven't had any problems with feeling welcomed or anything, I've enjoyed plenty of discussions and activities with others. Another thing to mention is the fact that there is a HUGE age gap between some of us who go on Mumble and the IRC, which really doesn't normally work out. You have completely different mindsets happening.



It doesn't help when people who come in and want to talk or play AC, that people scare them off--either by blowing them off (Pfft, nobody plays that here/why would you come here to do AC/etc.) or acting like they are in the wrong place (AC? What's AC). :/

Not to say it's only people's fault. A number of people come in and leave within a few minutes if nobody says anything which is a bit quick to jump the gun.

alise - I think the Chat frequently goes into discussions that really aren't appropriate for all ages unfortunately :/


----------



## Princess

Tbh I really dislike it when people scare off the members who ask about AC, it's not very nice.

However again, there's still a group of people who are always willing to help these members out.


----------



## Jennifer

Princess said:


> Tbh I really dislike it when people scare off the members who ask about AC, it's not very nice.
> 
> However again, there's still a group of people who are always willing to help these members out.



There's always going to be some group doing the right thing--it doesn't matter how small or big the problem group is in each situation, it's always the bad that ends up ruining the good.


----------



## Princess

Jennifer said:


> There's always going to be some group doing the right thing--it doesn't matter how small or big the problem group is in each situation, it's always the bad that ends up ruining the good.


I know  but at least there's some light


----------



## Oblivia

I just want to comment here as a bit of a neutral party.  I've been in the IRC a good handful of times, and have never felt excluded or gotten an overwhelming clique-y vibe from the so-called "regulars".  I did however notice a few things that may cause others to feel this way, which I'll detail below.  

I was definitely able to pick out the "regulars" after a few IRC visits.  While most of them were generally friendly and chatty with (nearly) everyone, I did witness some negative/elitist behavior from a couple of people.  There are two instances of this that I want to touch upon, as perhaps some people see it as funny or not a big deal in the grand scope of IRC communication, but it could definitely be rather off-putting to an outsider or new member.

1. A new person joined, and greeted a few of the people who were currently chatting.  One person (a "regular") responded by saying "f*** off, I don't know you", after which the new person immediately left.  One of the other chatters (and someone who appeared to be a friend of this person) playfully scolded them by saying "don't drink and IRC". No other action was taken. While this may be seen as funny to the members who are friends of this person, I can't even imagine how a new person joining IRC for the first time would feel after being verbally bashed for simply saying hello.  Words can hurt, and people should be more mindful of this, as well as the fact that there are children who use this site and may stumble into IRC.

2. Another new person joined, and stated that they had just signed up on TBT that same day.  They asked if anyone would be interested in trading with them, and one regular responded with simply "No." while another said something along the lines of "lol no one here plays ACNL anymore", thus causing the new person to leave without another word.  I feel that if the IRC is going to be linked on TBT (which is for all intents and purposes an Animal Crossing forum) then discussion about games shouldn't be immediately shot down and people certainly shouldn't feel like they have to be ashamed for stating that they still play ACNL or any of the previous titles.

I also noticed another thing that was a bit... odd, or may be giving off a hint of favoritism that might rub certain people the wrong way. When there are people in the IRC with voice or halfops who aren't actually members of the TBT staff, it does portray an image of some sort of member hierarchy, or at least looks like there are members who are otherwise favored by the actual staff.  It's only natural then for people to assume that certain members are more "in" with the staff than others, which can definitely appear clique-y and exclusionary to an outsider. 

I haven't used Mumble at any point, but I can only imagine that an outsider would feel rather intimidated if they were to join and see a group of members in the "hierarchy" all chatting together.  The comments I've read here about Mumble seem to mimic the complaints about IRC or the TBT clique, so I'm treating this as the same entity.

As far as Mario Kart goes, of course there's nothing wrong with people wanting to play with their friends.  But when it's advertised on TBT as a community-wide event and then people (from the general vibe of previous posts) sequester themselves into small groups and exclude everyone BUT their friends, it does defeat the purpose a bit.  I believe that the intentions behind organizing such an event would be to bring the community closer together and to allow members who haven't previously interacted with one another to do so, but it seems from what I've read here that some aren't going about it this way, and are instead just using it as another means of hanging out with their TBT pals.

Let me also state that I DO feel like TBT is generally a very positive and friendly community, and in many cases people aren't trying to be rude or unfriendly and it's more a matter of being unaware that their actions are perceived as such by others.  I personally have always had fun while in the IRC and have talked to many interesting and dynamic people, and would likely hang out in there much more if not for my demanding schedule.  People could perhaps go out of their way to be a bit more welcoming to new chatters, and hopefully that would be a small step in the right direction to bridge the proverbial gap between the "TBT clique" and everyone else.  I hope I didn't overstep with any of my comments here, and I apologize for writing a novel!  I hope this thread ends up shedding some light on what some might see as a large issue, and leads to more friendships and a stronger TBT community.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Oblivia said:


> 2. Another new person joined, and stated that they had just signed up on TBT that same day.  They asked if anyone would be interested in trading with them, and one regular responded with simply "No." while another said something along the lines of "lol no one here plays ACNL anymore", thus causing the new person to leave without another word.  I feel that if the IRC is going to be linked on TBT (which is for all intents and purposes an Animal Crossing forum) then discussion about games shouldn't be immediately shot down and people certainly shouldn't feel like they have to be ashamed for stating that they still play ACNL or any of the previous titles.


There is nothing stopping people from discussing animal crossing. The people talk about whatever they want to talk about. What I really hate is when someone joins, sees that nobody wants to talk about animal crossing, and starts complaining and acting like an ass about it. A "hierarchy" does exist in that if you're new and you come in throwing your weight around, you're going to get a very hostile reaction, and I have no qualms contributing to that.


----------



## Fiore

KarlaKGB said:


> There is nothing stopping people from discussing animal crossing. The people talk about whatever they want to talk about. What I really hate is when someone joins, sees that nobody wants to talk about animal crossing, and starts complaining and acting like an ass about it. A "hierarchy" does exist in that if you're new and you come in throwing your weight around, you're going to get a very hostile reaction, and I have no qualms contributing to that.



I had a bad experience (read: baseless accusations) without me even saying anything so...


----------



## Rosie11954

Jas0n said:


> To be honest, Rosie, I don't buy anything you're saying based on my brief experience with you and Olive on Mumble the other night. We were all in there playing IRC Mafia, there were some snide comments made by both of you about how many people were in there and then you butted into conversation just to ask each other to go on Skype and disappeared.
> 
> Exactly what I mean by not very welcoming.



I am sorry how that came off.  I came on mumble because I saw everyone on, but when I realized everyone was playing a game I don't play, I decided to ask Amanda to talk to me on Skype. And my intentions were never to exclude people, since everyone was talking to each other about Mafia anyways....if it was quiet in the room I would have struck up conversation to get people talking, but it didn't seem like our absence would be missed.


----------



## Oblivia

KarlaKGB said:


> There is nothing stopping people from discussing animal crossing. The people talk about whatever they want to talk about. What I really hate is when someone joins, sees that nobody wants to talk about animal crossing, and starts complaining and acting like an ass about it. A "hierarchy" does exist in that if you're new and you come in throwing your weight around, you're going to get a very hostile reaction, and I have no qualms contributing to that.



Right, and if that had happened I wouldn't have felt the need to speak up about it.  The person wasn't acting like an ass in the least; they simply asked if anyone was interested in trading and were immediately shot down by two people.  It's relatively likely that they assumed discussion about Animal Crossing was something that happened frequently, seeing as how TBT is an Animal Crossing forum and the IRC is linked on the forum itself. 

If a new person joins and is acting obnoxious or is otherwise toxic to the chat, that's an entirely different scenario.  I've seen that happen as well, and I felt it was handled justly.  I can't say I agree with being "hostile" towards these people, but to each their own.


----------



## KarlaKGB

In most cases, they are told that nobody on the irc really plays animal crossing and they're better off posting in Re-tail or w/e. Sometimes there's a joke like "what's animal crossing?". Often they then just leave, because they're only there for one thing. I don't see any obligation to try and make them stay.


----------



## Oblivia

KarlaKGB said:


> In most cases, they are told that nobody on the irc really plays animal crossing and they're better off posting in Re-tail or w/e. Sometimes there's a joke like "what's animal crossing?". Often they then just leave, because they're only there for one thing. I don't see any obligation to try and make them stay.



Saying something like "No one here really plays Animal Crossing anymore, but you could try posting in Re-Tail" would be entirely appropriate.  It just seemed like everyone was more or less teasing the guy for even asking.  Of course there's no obligation to make them stay if all they're looking to do is trade, but his question could have been answered in a more tactful and informative manner, especially considering the fact that he was brand new to the forums.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I agree with Karla on that. If someone just joins the IRC to ask a few questions about AC they're usually politely directed to areas of the forum or other sites/guides that would benefit them (at least I know I try to help them in that way if no one else beats me to it). If they only join to ask those few questions, I would say they're not really joining the IRC to get to know other users or just chat in general.  With that being said, I definitely agree that IRC frequenters should try to be mindful of new members joining with questions or just to chat, solely for the purpose of helping others and not being too rude. :l

I feel like this thread has gotten away from it's focus on Mumble, however. I also think, as a new user of the IRC and as a relatively new member, that this thread's popularity (albeit it is an important topic) could be really detering to forum users who may be thinking of joining the IRC more frequently. But what do I know!


----------



## Oblivia

CookingOkasan said:


> I agree with Karla on that. If someone just joins the IRC to ask a few questions about AC they're usually politely directed to areas of the forum or other sites/guides that would benefit them. If they only join to ask those few questions, I would say they're not really joining the IRC to get to know other users or just chat in general.  With that being said, I definitely agree that IRC frequenters should try to be mindful of new members joining with questions or just to chat, solely for the purpose of helping others and not being too rude. :l
> 
> I feel like this thread has gotten away from it's focus on Mumble, however. I also think, as a new user of the IRC and as a relatively new member, that this thread's popularity (albeit it is an important topic) could be really detering to forum users who may be thinking of joining the IRC more frequently. But what do I know!



Politely directing this person to the Re-Tail board would have been fine, but immediately shooting him down and essentially teasing him for asking was not. 

These were just two instances that I personally witnessed while in the IRC.  I've always enjoyed my time there and have never felt any sort of exclusionary vibe coming from the regular users, but I can see why some of the previous posters feel the way they do.


----------



## Zeiro

Okay, my solution:

-IRC Regulars and Mumble Regulars need to be more open and welcoming to newcomers, even if you don't know them. There's no need to be a d*ck, they are your fellow members.
-Newcomers need to be more proactive when it comes to joining groups like Mumble and the IRC. 
-All Mafia talk needs to be restricted to a separate channel in the IRC and a separate channel in Mumble.
-Try to be more involved in community events and Game Nights. If everyone is in the IRC, it's a good idea to head over to the IRC where everyone else is (as it says to do so in the Game Night Thread). There has never been a problem with confusion or too many people talking at once.​
I agree that there is a little "clique" of members going on now. And if you don't think there is, it's probably because you're in that "clique". It's kinda dumb. This is an Animal Crossing forum. Y'all take it so seriously, just be friends everyone.


----------



## Olive

Jas0n said:


> To be honest, Rosie, I don't buy anything you're saying based on my brief experience with you and Olive on Mumble the other night. We were all in there playing IRC Mafia, there were some snide comments made by both of you about how many people were in there and then you butted into conversation just to ask each other to go on Skype and disappeared.
> 
> Exactly what I mean by not very welcoming.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have some serious problems, Sock. It's a shame, I used to like you.



Actually no, Jas0n. I went on mumble whilst IRC mafia was taking place for .5 seconds and left immediately after the thing wrecked my ears. It was THEN that I asked Rosie on IRC if she wanted to Skype, as we had made plans previously to have a chat, and sometimes one is online while the other is not, so yes if i see her in irc i will ask her there.. I have never once turned down anyone in the IRC when it came to answering questions of trying to befriend them. In fact, I have made several new friends via IRC and ALSO I usually try to have mumble up in case anyone goes in and when I leave i switch to AFK. 

I don't go about my internet gallivants trying to be snide and I am hurt that you would think so. If you really feel that Rosie and I are problems, perhaps you should go into the IRC more often and see the way we interact with EVERYONE. I don't believe in the holier than thou stuff when it comes to who has been in IRC longer.

My Mumble usage and Skype usage are pretty much on par. I often times use mumble mobile when I am not at the computer as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would also like to state that I am ALWAYS in the IRC when it is mario kart night. Even on days not designated to it, I will ask if others want to race with me.


----------



## Cory

Olive said:


> I would also like to state that I am ALWAYS in the IRC when it is mario kart night. Even on days not designated to it, I will ask if others want to race with me.


Wanna race tonight?


----------



## Shirohibiki

you guys are making IRC sound like a bloodbath and im scared (even though ive only had positive experiences so far but its been two times)


----------



## Fiore

Shirohibiki said:


> you guys are making IRC sound like a bloodbath and im scared (even though ive only had positive experiences so far but its been two times)



For the most part, it's not bad. It's just the clique mentality that exists everywhere on the Internet.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fiore said:


> For the most part, it's not bad. It's just the clique mentality that exists everywhere on the Internet.



yeah, i figured, i guess its just scary to hear isolated cases all in one space xD makes it seem worse than it really is i guess?? happens with anything, though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

alise said:


> uh just sayin idk if this will help the discussion of cliques or somethin..g but,,,
> 
> there was a lot of discussion about a shooting {i think in CA? i dont remember it was late} in the main chat, and I, scared easily kind a ...just left,,,,,idk i guess some members would be forced to leave or ignore the chat? because they might be triggered or..maybe they are scared easily like me but..yeah...



I think you did the proper thing and left.

The thing about the IRC is that it's a general chatroom. We don't focus on one particular thing in there. And if a subject makes you uncomfortable then it's smartest to just leave and come back later when it's no longer being discussed.


----------



## Ashtot

Why does everyone seem to think that this place is supposed to cater to everyones needs? This isn't a day care service.


----------



## CookingOkasan

to be fair a surprising amount of the forum is pretty young. Is that offensive? It's not meant to be I'm just saying...


----------



## Fiore

Ashtot said:


> Why does everyone seem to think that this place is supposed to cater to everyones needs? This isn't a day care service.



There's a difference between this and the outright disrespect I've experienced.


----------



## Ashtot

Fiore said:


> There's a difference between this and the outright disrespect I've experienced.



There's also a difference between disrespect and taking what happens on the internet too personally.

Obviously there will always be those people that are disrespectful etc. but there are plenty of other users who aren't. There's no possible way to fix the problems that everyone is presenting, other than maybe a few small things pointed out by River. If this forum is really worth complaining about, then it's obviously not for you (not targeted toward you but to everyone).

(btw Fire Emblem ftw)


----------



## Jennifer

CookingOkasan said:


> to be fair a surprising amount of the forum is pretty young. Is that offensive? It's not meant to be I'm just saying...



It's not offensive. This reason exactly is why I think, while yes it is a general chat and thus, doesn't always have to be Animal Crossing, the chat should still be something that anyone could walk into and not feel horrified/disgusted/uncomfortable. I mean, there's kids who could be popping in with their parent who sees some stuff chatted about there and then is immediately no longer allowed on the forum.


----------



## Fiore

I found out what it was about after it happened, but at the time, I found it QUITE insulting.



		Code:
	

[2014-04-27 20:26:20] <(redacted)> fiore r u scum
[2014-04-27 20:26:22] <fthefreeworld> that was tongue twister huh?
[2014-04-27 20:26:29] <(redacted)> no
[2014-04-27 20:27:01] <fthefreeworld> haha i lyke u
[2014-04-27 20:27:07] <(redacted)> fiore isnt posting
[2014-04-27 20:27:11] <(redacted)> he is inactive
[2014-04-27 20:27:16] <(redacted)> gud day 1 lynch
[2014-04-27 20:27:20] <ToefurGrace> Fiore scum 2k14
[2014-04-27 20:27:34] <(redacted)> FIORE FIORE SCUM
[2014-04-27 20:27:42] <(redacted)> OMG
[2014-04-27 20:27:46] <(redacted)> IM A GENIUS
[2014-04-27 20:28:24] <fthefreeworld> butthole
[2014-04-27 20:28:41] <ToefurGrace> Stahp
[2014-04-27 20:29:10] <(redacted)> #lynchfiore2k14


How else would anyone who doesn't know what that game is take that? I didn't participate in the chat for a few hours once I took care of why I came on that day.


----------



## Zeiro

Fiore said:


> I found out what it was about after it happened, but at the time, I found it QUITE insulting.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2014-04-27 20:26:20] <(redacted)> fiore r u scum
> [2014-04-27 20:26:22] <fthefreeworld> that was tongue twister huh?
> [2014-04-27 20:26:29] <(redacted)> no
> [2014-04-27 20:27:01] <fthefreeworld> haha i lyke u
> [2014-04-27 20:27:07] <(redacted)> fiore isnt posting
> [2014-04-27 20:27:11] <(redacted)> he is inactive
> [2014-04-27 20:27:16] <(redacted)> gud day 1 lynch
> [2014-04-27 20:27:20] <ToefurGrace> Fiore scum 2k14
> [2014-04-27 20:27:34] <(redacted)> FIORE FIORE SCUM
> [2014-04-27 20:27:42] <(redacted)> OMG
> [2014-04-27 20:27:46] <(redacted)> IM A GENIUS
> [2014-04-27 20:28:24] <fthefreeworld> butthole
> [2014-04-27 20:28:41] <ToefurGrace> Stahp
> [2014-04-27 20:29:10] <(redacted)> #lynchfiore2k14
> 
> 
> How else would anyone who doesn't know what that game is take that?


That's why I said y'all need to keep that in a separate channel.


----------



## Olive

Cory said:


> Wanna race tonight?



Sure  I've just gotten home so just let me know when you wanna go.


----------



## Ashtot

Fiore said:


> I found out what it was about after it happened, but at the time, I found it QUITE insulting.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2014-04-27 20:26:20] <(redacted)> fiore r u scum
> [2014-04-27 20:26:22] <fthefreeworld> that was tongue twister huh?
> [2014-04-27 20:26:29] <(redacted)> no
> [2014-04-27 20:27:01] <fthefreeworld> haha i lyke u
> [2014-04-27 20:27:07] <(redacted)> fiore isnt posting
> [2014-04-27 20:27:11] <(redacted)> he is inactive
> [2014-04-27 20:27:16] <(redacted)> gud day 1 lynch
> [2014-04-27 20:27:20] <ToefurGrace> Fiore scum 2k14
> [2014-04-27 20:27:34] <(redacted)> FIORE FIORE SCUM
> [2014-04-27 20:27:42] <(redacted)> OMG
> [2014-04-27 20:27:46] <(redacted)> IM A GENIUS
> [2014-04-27 20:28:24] <fthefreeworld> butthole
> [2014-04-27 20:28:41] <ToefurGrace> Stahp
> [2014-04-27 20:29:10] <(redacted)> #lynchfiore2k14
> 
> 
> How else would anyone who doesn't know what that game is take that? I didn't participate in the chat for a few hours once I took care of why I came on that day.



Wow not having any idea what Mafia is that would have been insulting and really strange. I think any Mafia talk can belong in a separate channel, I'm sure we could all agree on that and it isn't really a hard task.


----------



## Oblivia

Ashtot said:


> Wow not having any idea what Mafia is that would have been insulting and really strange. I think any Mafia talk can belong in a separate channel, I'm sure we could all agree on that and it isn't really a hard task.



It does seem that this would alleviate a lot of the issues that are being brought up.  It would appear that most of the complaints aren't about the forum itself, but about the IRC/Mumble shenanigans.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I agree with the mafia talk. It's currently banned for the game going on now and it's been very nice not having to see it when I go in. In the future if people decide to talk about it they should take it to another channel.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prof Gallows said:


> I agree with the mafia talk. It's currently banned for the game going on now and it's been very nice not having to see it when I go in. In the future if people decide to talk about it they should take it to another channel.



I agree, which is why some of us tried moving it to #belltreemafia since Justin never has the bot up. But there's those set in their ways and think it's doomed to fail.


----------



## Jake

ok yes tbt counselor 2.0 is back i am ready to help u all make the right life choices.



Spoiler






Princess said:


> (idc what u said i am just saying hi)


yes hello pally how r u i have missed u



Jeremy said:


> I asked if anyone wanted to go into Mumble last night,  but no one answered, so I stayed in IRC only.  The thing about Mumble and Mario Kart though, is that it's hard to push to talk while playing.


its not actually that hard you just gotta push a button i can do it easy



SockHead said:


> I've torn this community apart >:] My work here is done


good job u have done me proud



ShinySandwich said:


> Mafia is banned? yayyyyyy










Jas0n said:


> You must have some serious problems, Sock. It's a shame, I used to like you.





SockHead said:


> Aw, I used to like you too.


guys dw i still like both of u



Lauren said:


> When it comes to IRC, when ever someone comes in, and no one replies or people like Kuma and those other people that actually play AC, I always try to help, directing them to a part of the site that they need.


this is true i can confirm



Princess said:


> Tbh I really dislike it when people scare off the members who ask about AC, it's not very nice.


horus once told me it was yugiho chat and i cried



Reizo said:


> Okay, my solution:
> 
> -IRC Regulars and Mumble Regulars need to be more open and welcoming to newcomers, even if you don't know them. There's no need to be a d*ck, they are your fellow members.
> -Newcomers need to be more proactive when it comes to joining groups like Mumble and the IRC.
> -All Mafia talk needs to be restricted to a separate channel in the IRC and a separate channel in Mumble.
> -Try to be more involved in community events and Game Nights. If everyone is in the IRC, it's a good idea to head over to the IRC where everyone else is (as it says to do so in the Game Night Thread). There has never been a problem with confusion or too many people talking at once.​
> I agree that there is a little "clique" of members going on now. And if you don't think there is, it's probably because you're in that "clique". It's kinda dumb. This is an Animal Crossing forum. Y'all take it so seriously, just be friends everyone.


yes hello jesus you hve solved the problem



Shirohibiki said:


> you guys are making IRC sound like a bloodbath and im scared (even though ive only had positive experiences so far but its been two times)


harmony back for her blood bath?????//? (yy)



CookingOkasan said:


> to be fair a surprising amount of the forum is pretty young. Is that offensive? It's not meant to be I'm just saying...


i am 18 not 14



Fiore said:


> I found out what it was about after it happened, but at the time, I found it QUITE insulting.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2014-04-27 20:26:20] <(redacted)> fiore r u scum
> [2014-04-27 20:26:22] <fthefreeworld> that was tongue twister huh?
> [2014-04-27 20:26:29] <(redacted)> no
> [2014-04-27 20:27:01] <fthefreeworld> haha i lyke u
> [2014-04-27 20:27:07] <(redacted)> fiore isnt posting
> [2014-04-27 20:27:11] <(redacted)> he is inactive
> [2014-04-27 20:27:16] <(redacted)> gud day 1 lynch
> [2014-04-27 20:27:20] <ToefurGrace> Fiore scum 2k14
> [2014-04-27 20:27:34] <(redacted)> FIORE FIORE SCUM
> [2014-04-27 20:27:42] <(redacted)> OMG
> [2014-04-27 20:27:46] <(redacted)> IM A GENIUS
> [2014-04-27 20:28:24] <fthefreeworld> butthole
> [2014-04-27 20:28:41] <ToefurGrace> Stahp
> [2014-04-27 20:29:10] <(redacted)> #lynchfiore2k14
> 
> 
> How else would anyone who doesn't know what that game is take that? I didn't participate in the chat for a few hours once I took care of why I came on that day.


is fiore really scum that is the question someone please tell me



Reizo said:


> That's why I said y'all need to keep that in a separate channel.





Prof Gallows said:


> I agree with the mafia talk. It's currently banned for the game going on now and it's been very nice not having to see it when I go in. In the future if people decide to talk about it they should take it to another channel.





Tom said:


> I agree, which is why some of us tried moving it to #belltreemafia since Justin never has the bot up. But there's those set in their ways and think it's doomed to fail.



I LITERALLY SAID THIS MONTHS AGO AND NO ONE LISTENED THIS IS WHY YOU ****ERS SHOULD LISTEN TO ME GUHH


----------



## Horus

Jake. said:


> ok yes tbt counselor 2.0 is back i am ready to help u all make the right life choices.
> 
> 
> horus once told me it was yugiho chat and i cried



Kayla would be proud that her legacy lives on :}

I'm sorry you cried though, it's unfortunate that I drew Exodia






Now for something somewhat on topic; Pretty much the same stance as Gallows and Tom but mostly because I drive people away like Jake mentioned lol. I really like our group and I dislike change :{


----------



## Jake

Horus said:


> Kayla would be proud that her legacy lives on :}
> 
> I'm sorry you cried though, it's unfortunate that I drew Exodia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for something somewhat on topic; Pretty much the same stance as Gallows and Tom but mostly because I drive people away like Jake mentioned lol. I really like our group and I dislike change :{



aww ty but u removed me from skype convo so ur in the bad books ):<


----------



## Jas0n

In regards to it being hard to press push-to-talk when playing games like Mario Kart. I do agree, but worse case scenario Mumble always has a "Continuous" mode which will act like Skype and leave your microphone on continuously.

In the next version of Mumble, there'll even be a hotkey you can press which will toggle you between continuous mode and push-to-talk mode. It'll be like push to activate microphone and then push again to de-activate.


----------



## Rosie11954

Jas0n said:


> In regards to it being hard to press push-to-talk when playing games like Mario Kart. I do agree, but worse case scenario Mumble always has a "Continuous" mode which will act like Skype and leave your microphone on continuously.
> 
> In the next version of Mumble, there'll even be a hotkey you can press which will toggle you between continuous mode and push-to-talk mode. It'll be like push to activate microphone and then push again to de-activate.



We had a group of like 9 people on mumble earlier and were all playing Mario Kart...but I kept getting last place because I was holding on the the push to talk button and saying stuff. So we all switched to Skype, though I sadly realized that it wasn't actually the push to talk that was the problem, but that I just suck at the game period....at least I sucked a little less on Skype, maybe? Point is, I got to see Flops face for the first time and he is just lovely looking. So I enjoyed the Skype call. (Also invited everyone on mumble and IRC)


----------



## Lauren

Rosie11954 said:


> We had a group of like 9 people on mumble earlier and were all playing Mario Kart...but I kept getting last place because I was holding on the the push to talk button and saying stuff. So we all switched to Skype, though I sadly realized that it wasn't actually the push to talk that was the problem, but that I just suck at the game period....at least I sucked a little less on Skype, maybe? Point is, I got to see Flops face for the first time and he is just lovely looking. So I enjoyed the Skype call. (Also invited everyone on mumble and IRC)



WHY DO YOU PLAY AT 8AM MY TIME GOD DAMN IT! YOURR SCARED ILL BEAT YOU.

Anyway, think we all need to stop being so sensitive (rich coming from me, the most sensitive and offended person) but I'm talking g about me to. We all need to take a set back, Ash is right, the irc isn't a baby sitting service, if there's a conversation going on get involved, start your own? If you can keep up there can be more than 1 conversation, I do it every day, it doesn't take a genius to read bits directed at you. Gallows is also correct, if you don't like the current topic and don't feel comfortable saying you don't, then just leave for a little bit, unlike me get mad and shout at everyone (I'm working on it). There's compromise to every conversation.

Another thing, I very much remember when we've played games on mumble, and people have their separate conversations we were shouted at for game talk. If there's going to be more mumble, I suggest more channels. 

People defending mumble surfers, they're bloody great! When you've had the "privilege" to meet the various nasty and evil ones I and others have, that's when you don't want to be in there anymore. I think there needs to be a crack down on that. If you're not willing to remove the server from the public, there should be people in there who can ban and kick. We have children in there, Lynn, kuma ventures in and various others. Safety is key and we don't need another incident again, younger members are our most vulnerable, it needs to be stopped or we're going to lose members because they don't feel safe.


----------



## Princess

Mumble was really difficult to use last night during Mario Kart. When people would normally be talking during the race it was pretty much dead (except for Jer and the occasional scream from Jubs). That's one and a half people talking in a full race.

The problem with voice activated is that it cuts out. And the issue with continuous is that there ends up being a lot of feedback and it's just not pleasant at all. 

I eventually d/cd from mk so I left, but I will say playing Mario Kart on Mumble is definitely not as enjoyable as playing Mario Kart on Skype.


----------



## Cory

I was on with the people above last night, they were very welcoming, but I was on mute because I'm too shy to talk.


----------



## Lauren

Cory said:


> I was on with the people above last night, they were very welcoming, but I was on mute because I'm too shy to talk.



Don't be shy, I hate my accent and I sound like a boy


----------



## Cory

Lauren said:


> Don't be shy, I hate my accent and I sound like a boy



Do you know if the mobile app works good?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Cory said:


> I was on with the people above last night, they were very welcoming, but I was on mute because I'm too shy to talk.



Imagine that, the boy with the lewd irc mouth is too shy to talk.


----------



## Lauren

Cory said:


> Do you know if the mobile app works good?



I use it and oh god karla, #shotsfired


----------



## Ashtot

Cory said:


> Do you know if the mobile app works good?



It works great and don't be shy.


----------



## Hound00med

The Mumble's always sounded like a great idea.. I love getting to know people on TBT, and it's always good to put a voice (and a picture) next to someone's name, that way you feel like you know them a bit better..

But I'm super shy and hate my voice D: .. Of course I say that but I have a YouTube channel with over 150 videos, go figure huh..

I reckon despite possible cliques, the Mumble is still gonna be a good way to get to know other people on the forum.. There are always gonna be judgmental people.. But the final decision is yours Jas0n


----------



## Cory

I'm talking for the first time on mumble and it's really fun!


----------



## Olive

Cory said:


> I'm talking for the first time on mumble and it's really fun!



You are doing really well! It's fun talking with everyone. One thing I will say is that when everybody is onmymble, chat dies, but then that's ok too because when we see people join irc we try to ask them to join us.


----------



## Yui Z

Cory said:


> I'm talking for the first time on mumble and it's really fun!



I'm pretty shy at first too when it comes to voice chats haha. With mumble though, I haven't tried talking to anyone yet because; 

a) I'm kind of intimidated by the amount of people at once (I'm usually fine after talking the first time) and I'd rather wait for a chance when I can talk to only a couple of people at once. 

and b) My microphone and mumble don't seem to like each other. I'm super worried that I'll make someone's ears explode if the mic decides to screech again. 

I think I might have almost fixed it though and it's left with an echo. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and my friends came over when I was trying to fix the mic on mumble... They started messing around and found my push to talk button.  Hopefully no one was in the channel at the time but they were giggling into the mic or something while I was getting my bag ehe. Sorry you were there at the time! I hope it didn't burst your eardrums.


----------



## Smokeyherbs

I come onto this server once, to talk about stuff, and just have a chill talk.  Profgallows, i noticed is always banning people, but i see no reason why.   This man just keeps banning everybody! It's extremely power abusive! please someone like a real moderator come on to the mumble.  He banned me for no reason, and i cant use the server anymore....  This man is the only one whos banning people and it's probably keeping a lot of interesting people away from the server!  You say something like, what do you want to be when you grow up" and he will ban you.  This "kid" is sad. atleast he acts like one....  If you're going to give banning permissions to an ass, atleast let me be my dad.


----------



## Ashtot

Smokeyherbs said:


> I come onto this server once, to talk about stuff, and just have a chill talk.  Profgallows, i noticed is always banning people, but i see no reason why.   This man just keeps banning everybody! It's extremely power abusive! please someone like a real moderator come on to the mumble.  He banned me for no reason, and i cant use the server anymore....  This man is the only one whos banning people and it's probably keeping a lot of interesting people away from the server!  You say something like, what do you want to be when you grow up" and he will ban you.  This "kid" is sad. atleast he acts like one....  If you're going to give banning permissions to an ass, atleast let me be my dad.



lol


----------



## Prof Gallows

Smokeyherbs said:


> I come onto this server once, to talk about stuff, and just have a chill talk.  Profgallows, i noticed is always banning people, but i see no reason why.   This man just keeps banning everybody! It's extremely power abusive! please someone like a real moderator come on to the mumble.  He banned me for no reason, and i cant use the server anymore....  This man is the only one whos banning people and it's probably keeping a lot of interesting people away from the server!  You say something like, what do you want to be when you grow up" and he will ban you.  This "kid" is sad. atleast he acts like one....  If you're going to give banning permissions to an ass, atleast let me be my dad.



You were banned by request from multiple people in the channel. And I banned your other 5+ accounts because bypassing your first one doesn't make you exempt from any more.


Since we're on the subject this is why I agree with putting the mumble on private. Because of people like this. They were banned because they kept asking people very personal questions and it was bothering them. I wasn't even in Mumble at the time and got a message asking me to ban them so I can't say for sure what exactly was said.


----------



## Smokeyherbs

Prof Gallows said:


> You were banned by request from multiple people in the channel. And I banned your other 5+ accounts because bypassing your first one doesn't make you exempt from any more.
> 
> 
> Since we're on the subject this is why I agree with putting the mumble on private. Because of people like this. They were banned because they kept asking people very personal questions and it was bothering them. I wasn't even in Mumble at the time and got a message asking me to ban them so I can't say for sure what exactly was said.



what are you talking about? i was banned from you almost instantly from the server, it wont let me back on.  what you mean 5 + other accounts? i dont know how to make accounts on mumble


----------



## Lauren

Smokeyherbs said:


> I come onto this server once, to talk about stuff, and just have a chill talk.  Profgallows, i noticed is always banning people, but i see no reason why.   This man just keeps banning everybody! It's extremely power abusive! please someone like a real moderator come on to the mumble.  He banned me for no reason, and i cant use the server anymore....  This man is the only one whos banning people and it's probably keeping a lot of interesting people away from the server!  You say something like, what do you want to be when you grow up" and he will ban you.  This "kid" is sad. atleast he acts like one....  If you're going to give banning permissions to an ass, atleast let me be my dad.



I KNEW THIS WAS HIM AS SOON AS I SAW THE NAME, plebeian.


----------



## Ashtot

Guys don't feed the troll.


----------



## Rosie11954

CORY HAS A COOL VOICE


----------



## Jake

cory wouldnt speak to me


----------



## Princess

Cory said:


> Do you know if the mobile app works good?



It works pretty well


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mumble should be private, no reason to allow surfers access.


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> Mumble should be private, no reason to allow surfers access.



Make an exception for Dapper Dan tho.


----------



## Lauren

KarlaKGB said:


> Mumble should be private, no reason to allow surfers access.



I've said this but no one will.


----------



## Cory

Jake. said:


> cory wouldnt speak to me



I didn't know you were jake. You signed in as jack.


----------



## Jeremy

KarlaKGB said:


> Mumble should be private, no reason to allow surfers access.



A few people have come to TBT from the Mumble.  I'm indifferent on the matter though.  It's up to Jas0n since he runs it.


----------



## Jas0n

I was incorrect in my presumption I could remove Mumble from the public server listing. It only removes it from my host's public server lists and not Mumble's. That feature isn't available until the 1.3 update.


----------



## Flop

I couldn't really talk much due to my problematic internal mic, but it was fun to hear others' voices for once.  Sure, there's always Skype, but

it's _Skype._


----------



## Cory

Ashtot said:


> Make an exception for Dapper Dan tho.



Dapper Dan is amazing.


----------



## Draco

I have used Mumble for sometime now and find i like it how ever it depends on what im playing  LOL forget it no one has mumble
hardly in that game SWTOR is full of mumble users WOW people still use Vent lol VENT is BAD like Really bad stop useing it
 u wanna use vent might as well use Roger willco lol Team speak 3 is used a bit now in D3 so i may End up DL that next lol
 guess it depends as i said on what u are doing, over all mumble has a learning curve to it but what it does best that no one talks about it is that it requires half as much resources as say Vent way Les from what im reading then TS3 .


----------



## Shirohibiki

Draco said:


> I have used Mumble for sometime now and find i like it how ever it depends on what im playing  LOL forget it no one has mumble
> hardly in that game SWTOR is full of mumble users WOW people still use Vent lol VENT is BAD like Really bad stop useing it
> u wanna use vent might as well use Roger willco lol Team speak 3 is used a bit now in D3 so i may End up DL that next lol
> guess it depends as i said on what u are doing, over all mumble has a learning curve to it but what it does best that no one talks about it is that it requires half as much resources as say Vent way Les from what im reading then TS3 .



this isnt about the program itself, its about the people in it ^^;


----------



## Danielkang2

Jason, please don't shut down mumble. I have met sooo many new friends through it and I got to know people for who they are. Not just by there words in irc. It it is one of or the most enjoyable aspect of the belltree for me. Please reconsider.


----------

